
Flutter for web is not ready for primetime, reasons: WebGL and SVG - ramon
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/flutter-web-ready-primetime-reasons-webgl-svg-ramon-lima
======
Gilbertman
Seems like the author isn't aware that Flutter for web, Hummingbird, is right
now in a technical preview state, they've clearly announced in IO and
acknowledge that "Flutter for web is currently available as a technical
preview." in [https://flutter.dev/web](https://flutter.dev/web), what else
they could have done better to make someone informed?

~~~
ramon
I understand but the heap size is too big and that is why I alerted while it’s
still in preview. If not one says anything everybody will think it’s fine, not
following regular web standards for me was shocking too, it’s all based on
webgl. I am not too worried about being preview or not, I am worried about
“hey here is what we have as a new standard for the web” and it’s webgl and it
has a 43MB heap for a hello_world.

------
vsmenon
The author appears to be looking at the deployed size of a debug build.

A release build (as per the instructions) is `webdev serve --release`.

~~~
ramon
The size is the same in the heap there is no improvement. The idea is not to
the talk bad about flutter but to show that improvement is needed.

